# 2012 Versa S Fail Safe Mode



## MrAquarius (Oct 21, 2018)

2012 Versa S, started dropping into "limp home mode" or 'fail safe mode" at 131,000. When car is cold, it runs perfectly fine (other than it's normal CVT indecisiveness and an occasional slight shudder at highway speeds that has always been there). Once it warms up, it goes into Fail safe mode and will not accelerate from a start unless you shut the car off and turn it on again.

Nissan dealer's response: "Oh, we drained some of the fluid and there are pieces of metal in there, it needs to be replaced." $3,400 for used/$3,800 new (have you ever seen a ATX/CVT fluid without a few little metal bits after 131K?)

AAMCO's response: "It's dropping into fail safe mode, but we don't know why. Maybe it's some electronic connection issue. We need more diagnosis time. Otherwise, a rebuild would be $2,700 -$3,300."

Is it worth it to just have the fluid changed? Are there filters that need to be changed as well? 

I'm still paying this car off, and it's gathering dust in my garage while we tool around in two old Saturn S-series with $200K+ miles on them (uncouth, little oil-burners that are, if nothing else, reliable)


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There are many conditions in the CVT that could cause the CVT to drop into "fail safe mode". The Transmission Control Module (TCM) has a fail-safe mode. The mode functions so that operation can be continued even if the signal circuit of the main electronically controlled input/output parts is damaged. One of the first things to do is perform an ECU/TCM code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set. The tool can be purchased at most auto parts stores. Post the actual codes here on the forum so that we may be able to help you further. If there is one or more fault codes set, they can help point to the malfunction. If you have a copy of the Factory Service Manual (FSM) for your vehicle, the code readout procedure is described there along with a listing of codes. You can download a copy of the FSM from this web site: https://ownersmanuals2.com/make/nissan/versa-2012-4159. The section TM is the one you need to read.

If the CVT only goes into "fail safe mode" when fully warmed up, then the suspected failing component may possibly be the ATF temperature sensor circuitry; this is just a guess, so the code readout is essential. If you drain off a small sampling of the CVT fluid, the fluid should be clear in color, no burnt smell and no metal bits.

Use only Genuine NISSAN CVT Fluid NS-2. Using transmission fluid other than Genuine NISSAN CVT Fluid NS-2 will damage the CVT, which is not covered by the (NISSAN new vehicle limited) warranty. There are no filters to be changed.


----------



## BARBARASTARK (Jun 14, 2017)

Thanks.
My CVT works fine but thank you for the information.

Have an 80 K Versa. Bewildered how this man's went to 120 K
Anyway, my wheel bearings just went on the left side. ( just one wheel.)

I gather I have to replace both or will one due temporarily ( few months)

First car I ever owned that this happened. Is this what they mean by poor body integrity in Consumer Reports in rating the Versa.

Thank you


----------



## MrAquarius (Oct 21, 2018)

rogoman- thanks for the info. My code reader was so buried in the garage that I went out and bought another one.

The car had been sitting in the garage for a few weeks, so I just turned on the ignition and hooked up the reader. It found “P0965 Pressure Control Solenoid B Control Circuit Range/Performance”

I cleared it, drove the car around until it warmed up dropped into fail safe mode. I plugged in the code reader and.... nothing.. no repeat code, even when actively in fail safe mode.

I am stumped.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

BARBARASTARK said:


> Thanks.
> My CVT works fine but thank you for the information.
> 
> Have an 80 K Versa. Bewildered how this man's went to 120 K
> ...


You do not have to replace both of them as long as one of them is OK.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

MrAquarius said:


> rogoman- thanks for the info. My code reader was so buried in the garage that I went out and bought another one.
> 
> The car had been sitting in the garage for a few weeks, so I just turned on the ignition and hooked up the reader. It found “P0965 Pressure Control Solenoid B Control Circuit Range/Performance”
> 
> ...


I found this Nissan TSB; something to look into:

"Subject: CP 2012-14 Sentra & Versa Sedan/NOTE; CVT Reprogramming - Service Campaign
Summary of NTB15069:
INTRODUCTION Nissan is conducting this voluntary service campaign to reprogram the Transmission Control Module (TCM) for the CVT transmission on certain specific 2013-2014 Sentra, 2012-2014 Versa Sedan, and 2014 Versa NOTE vehicles. This TCM reprogram w..."


----------

